# Mordheim Cult of the Possessed



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is a Cult of the Possessed (Chaos) warband that I was recently commissioned to paint for Mordheim. The colors were not entirely my choosing, and the bases were left alone because my client had his own plans for them:









The possessed on the right was a possessed that I converted. The other possessed was my client's conversion.









The mini on the far left was another conversion that I did for my client. Mutants can be fun that way.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks great, nice shading, contrasting colors are good. Great Work!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work, the two faced dude in the first shot came out very well.
Rep for the great work


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the rep.

The two faced guy is the possessed that I converted. My client gave me the base mini, and I found the head and arms for him myself.


----------

